# full-fat cottage cheese?



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

Is there such a thing? I don't eat it, so don't know much about it. You'd think there would be, but I can't find any. The woman at the health food store thought so, but they don't carry it. I think my 11 month old would like it...I bought the low-fat organic kind since that's all I can seem to find???


----------



## reillys_mom (Mar 5, 2005)

They do make 4% cottage cheese, which is full-fat. It is harder to find and when I do find it I almost never find it in the larger sized containers. Interestingly, when I was visiting my parents in New England it was easy to findthe 4% in large and small urd and in different containers. Breakstone's makes it as do the organic smaller producers near me (No Cal). Ask at your grocery tore and see if they will get it for you.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

hey thanks, reillys_mom! Good to know it's out there, although harder to find. I'll ask my health food store if they can special order some organic for me!


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

They definitely make full-fat cottage cheese! It is the only way I will eat it. I can find it in tubs or in a pack of individual serving-size cups (like yogurt). I've found it both in the NE and the NW (NJ, PA, WA). I think Nancy's might make some. It seems like the low-fat one is way more popular though (blech, I'd rather eat snot...it'd have more flavor).


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

I've seen some organic 4%, but only in small curd. I don't care for the texture of small curd (fine for cooking, not so hot for my taste buds). The only large curd 4% I've found is Breakstone's, which is not organic.


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 21, 2003)

thanks for the info everyone! I'll be on the lookout for it!


----------



## Metasequoia (Jun 7, 2005)

I get cottage cheese straight from my farmer, also where I get our raw milk. You might be able to find some local to you (soooooo delicious!) here.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

you should also try nancy's cottage cheese- it is cultured and after trying it once, its the only kind i like.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

you could make it









http://indianfood.about.com/od/menus/r/paneer.htm


----------

